# aftermarket Radio with monsoon system



## SteveT178 (Jan 14, 2006)

hello,
I was looking to install a pioneer head unit into my 2002 Vw jetta. it has a monsoon system in it. I was wondering if anyone knew how to install an aftermarket radio to this system. i brought it to circuit city and they told me that i would have to rewire and get new speakers all to bypass the factory monsoon amp, and that would cost big $$. so if anyone could help id appreciate it. Thank You


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket Radio with monsoon system (SteveT178)*

you do not need to rewire the car. all you will need is a harness adapter, antenna adapter, and a storage pocket to install a new radio. you will get better sound and be much happier


----------



## amdpro (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: aftermarket Radio with monsoon system (SteveT178)*

Do a serch on the http://www.mp3car.com websiter forum on monsoon and you will find I promise


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket Radio with monsoon system (amdpro)*

yes you need to get a new wiring harness that works with the double din monsoon radio plug. you will not hook up the remote wire on the aftermarket deck as it screws up the monsoon amp. you also have to hook the power wire to a switched 12v source otherwise it stays on all the time untill turned off. i ran my power wire to the windshield wiper fuse on the fuse panel and used a piece that slides in with the fuses and the female plug slides on to.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: aftermarket Radio with monsoon system (SteveT178)*

take it back to circuit city and have them do it without rewiring the system. tell them that it gets installed the same way as any other headunit would. you will need a pocket, wire harness, and antenna adapter, all of which they have at the store. 
it is also not hard to do yourself. all you need are the previously listed items, and the radio removal keys, which are available from enfig. if you don't feel confident with wiring, get the pioneer smart harness as well. then you can just plug the harnesses together and won't need to do any wiring.


----------



## TexasGLI (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: aftermarket Radio with monsoon system (1sik95jetta)*

I am doing the same thing in my 05 GLI. I too have the monsoon. I bought a Pioneer DEH-860P and the pocket kit and the harness. What adapter do you guys use for the atenna? Everyplace I go lists two. Also, will the head unit attach to the car or the pocket thing? Most cars I have installed in have had to have an install kist for the head unit too.


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket Radio with monsoon system (TexasGLI)*

the radio will connect to the actual plastic bracket that goes into the car. the pocket is just to fill in the empty space that will be left from the double din...i believe the adapter is this one http://www.crutchfield.com/S-9...apter someone correct me if this one is wrong
i think it is 40-vw10 i know its not 40-vw53


_Modified by Flavourless at 12:55 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## will665 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: aftermarket Radio with monsoon system (kwalton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwalton* »_you do not need to rewire the car. all you will need is a harness adapter, antenna adapter, and a storage pocket to install a new radio. you will get better sound and be much happier









word...did the exact same thing...as a matter of fact i installed it right in their parking lot..dont forget to bend the tabs to the radio cage...(i frgott)


----------



## SteveT178 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have the harness and the pocket. and thats all i need? All i have to do is install the wire harness andbingo? or do i still have to mess with the remote wire with the amp? 
p.s. thanks guys, we've helped me alot


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: aftermarket Radio with monsoon system (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_
i think it is 40-vw10 i know its not 40-vw53

_Modified by Flavourless at 12:55 AM 1-20-2006_

these part numbera are for cars 2002.5 and older. the newer 2002.5 and newer use the 40-eu-10 for the antenna and the 70-9003 for the harness. 
you can grab the ignition wire here (black/yellow)


----------

